# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  توريس وألونسو سيعودان سريعاً للملاعب

## loveme1407

كشف الاسباني رافاييل بينيتيز مدرب ليفربول الإنكليزي أن وضع إصابتي مواطنيه المهاجم فرناندو توريس ولاعب الوسط خابي ألونسو ليس خطيرا كما كان متوقع.
وكان ليفربول قد أعلن أن توريس سيبتعد عن الملاعب لمدة 3 أسابيع بعد الإصابة الجديدة التي تعرض لها يوم الأحد في المباراة أمام آرسنال (1- 1)، إضافة إلى غياب ألونسو لفترة لا بأس بها لإصابته بكسر في مشط القدم خلال اللقاء عينه.
وأفاد بينيتيز أنه لا يتوقع ان يبتعد توريس لأكثر من 15 يوماً، فيما كشفت الفحوصات بالرنين المغناطيسي أن كسر ألونسو طفيف ولن يغيب لأكثر من أسبوعين أيضاً.
كما أشار المدرب الإسباني أن المدافع الدنماركي العملاق دانيال أغر الذي عانى من إصابة مشابهة لتلك التي ستبعد الو نسو، سيكون جاهزا للعودة مع زميليه بعد غياب لمدة شهرين تقريباً.

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

مشكووور خيي وتسلم يداك علىالطرح
تحياتي عاشق الزهراء

----------


## loveme1407

مشكورعاشق الزهراء على مرورك و*تعقيبك* على  موضوعي  


أتمنى أكون في الخادمة واتحفكم بكل ما هو جديد  


ولك اطيب التحية  


`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.• ( أخوك loveme1407 ) `•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•

----------

